# ristorante vs. trattoria



## Tomby

Salve a tutti!
Vorrei sapere quale è la differenza tra "ristorante" e "trattoria" in spagnolo.
Grazie mille!
TT.


----------



## Neuromante

Piu che altro "tratoria" non essiste come parola in spagnolo.
E poi, è un tipo di ristorante italiano che non trovi nella Spagna, sarebbe di trovare ladiferenza in italiano mica in spagnolo. 
Noi abbiamo: Mesones, restaurantes, chiringuitos, guachinches (Alle Canarie) comederos e tante altre. Ma non una cosa che corrisponda alle tratorie


----------



## gatogab

No encuentro respuesta a tu pregunta, pero encontré esto que creo sea interesante.
Ya me dirás.



> Dal latino tractàre, maneggiare, curare, e quindi nutrire, dare da mangiare.
> La "litterae tractoriae" era la lettera che il principe dava a suoi messi, in virtù della quale nei determinati luoghi, per cui passavano, essi dovevano trarre (lat.tràhere) allogio, vitto e mezzi di trasporto, o, come oggi direbbesi, aver trattamento completo: e taluno vorrebbe a questo uso e al nome di tali lettere connettere l'origine delle voci Trattore e Trattoria.


Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

¡Muchas gracias, Gatogab y Neuromante!
Finalmente he podido leer en un diccionario puesto a disposición de los lectores de un periódico italiano que dice:


> Trattoria: Locale pubblico simile al ristorante, ma meno raffinato e più familiare.


Por tanto, supongo que en español sirve la palabra "mesón".
TT.


----------



## Neuromante

Salvo porque las comidas que se sirven son distintas, el ambiente es distinto...

Normalmente si se trata de una trattoria está escrito "trattoria" directamente, o  a veces "trattoria italiana"

De todos modos, al menos aquí un mesón suele ser de comida bastante tradicional, con mucho camarero, ambiente de empaque y unos precios que te hacen sudar frío, nada que ver con ser menos refinado que un restaurante, al contrario


----------



## victorROCHA

Yo he estado en italia en Roma y los restaurantes eran màs elegantes y caros que las tratorias y la comida era màs casera. También el servicio era atento como si te encontrabas en casa de amigos sin tanta reverencia como los restaurantes


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Pi*ù* che altro "tra*t*toria" non *esiste* come parola in spagnolo.
> E poi, è un tipo di ristorante italiano che non trovi *in *Spagna, *ci *sarebbe d*a *trovare la dif*f*erenza in italiano mica in spagnolo.
> Noi abbiamo: Mesones, restaurantes, chiringuitos, guachinches (*ne*lle Canarie) comederos e tante altre. Ma non una cosa che corrisponda alle trat*t*orie


 


> Guachinche es el nombre que recibe un tipo de taberna típica de la isla canaria de Tenerife.


Sigue *aquí*

Yo conozco esta palabra referida a un gran alboroto y _'pelotera'._



> Un *chiringuito* (Changarro) es un pequeño establecimiento, de edificación más o menos provisional, () para la venta de alimentos y bebidas.


 
Sigue *aquí*

¿Se podría comparar con '_il chiosco'_ italiano?


----------



## Tomby

Sobre el chiringuito:
Un chiringuito es un establecimiento al aire libre similar al merendero. Con los años ha ido evolucionando y actualmente puede considerarse un restaurante con terraza. Normalmente está junto a la playa en zonas turísticas. La etimología no la sé, aunque lo cierto es que en los inicios del siglo XX se inauguró el "Restaurante El Chiringuito" en la Playa de Sitges (Barcelona) y a partir de entonces se empezó a denominar a todos los restaurantes de playa *chiringuitos*. Por cierto el genuino "Restaurante El Chiringuito" todavía existe.


----------



## Neuromante

Un guachinche no es una taberna: Se va a comer, no a beber, a la hora de la comida.


Pero insisto: No hay un equivalente en español para trattoria, se trata de un tipo de restaurante _italiano_ y como tal es italiano. Sería como buscar la palabra que equivale a spaghetti, a wuan tung, a tipi o a moai.


----------



## temporero

Cuando yo estaba en Italia y pregunté que que era una trattoria, me dijeron que era como un restaurante familiar, con comida casera... 
y, sobre todo, "piú costoso". XD


----------



## lautaro

¡¿En cuál trattoria almorzaste amigo!? 
Voy a tratar de explicar la dfierencia. 
_Ristorante_ equivale a los restaurantes que se pueden encontrar en lo países de habla hispana, por lo tanto no me pierdo en la descripción.
_Trattoria_ es un lugar mucho más "popular" donde generalmente se come comida casera, el servicio es "directo", hay menú del día o no hay menú escrito, a veces te sientas en la misma mesa con gente que ni conoces, te sirve el mismo cocinero o una sola persona para todos y los precios son generalmente bajos. Cabe mencionar que aquí en Italia tal vez una trattoria puede ser muy cara y con todas las características de un restaurante elegante. Esto pasa por marketing o para los turistas creo yo y resulta que una "trattoria toscana" puede tener hasta 5 cocineros que te sirven platitos con porciones para enanos. ¡¡Hay quienes quieren hacerse los sofisticados cuando ni tienen para limpiarse la boca!! 
Por eso mismo últimamente la trattoria ha elevado su estatus a restaurante pero lo que la gente común entiende por _trattoria_ es lo que expliqué en las primeras lineas.


----------



## Neuromante

Lautaro ¿Eso no es una tavola calda?


----------



## lautaro

Neuromante said:


> Lautaro ¿Eso no es una tavola calda?


 
mmmhh...no, no me parece para nada. Una _tavola calda_ es algo más parecido a un bar donde se almuerza comida para calentar y consumir ahí mismo. No hay ni cocina. 
Cuando alguien dice _trattoria_ implica comida casera y todos los detalles que ofrecí. Aunque si tal vez se le pone el nombre _trattoria _también a lugares que tienen muy poco de casero en exceso y en falta.


----------



## Trentaduesima

Per la mia conoscenza in origine le trattorie erano tipicamente a gestione familiare, con un limitato numero di coperti (posti a sedere) e servivano un limitato numero di piatti strettamente legati alla tradizione culinaria del posto.
I ristoranti si differenzavano per la scelta dei piatti molto più ampia, in cui erano inseriti anche piatti di cucina internazionale, per l' arredamento e il servizio.
Adesso è difficile fare una esatta classificazione di un locale, perchè essendo tornata di moda la cucina tradizionale, legata al territorio, molti ristoranti si sono spostati verso menù da trattoria (magari rivisitato in chiave moderna), e molte trattorie hanno migliorato servizio e arredamento per andare incontro alle esigenze dei clienti.


----------

